# Another Newbie - please be gentle #



## Frosty-box (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi

I've been lurking in the sidelines for some time and though perhaps it's time to say hello   I'm 32 and hubby 47, been trying naturally for about 8 years and decided to get professional help as lets face it, no-one is getting any younger. We decided to try CARU (Cardiff Assisted Reproduction Unit) and they recommened IUI. So in April this year we had our first treatment and after an agonising wait, I found out I was pregnant. A week later I suffered an early miscarriage   So here we are again half way through our second course. I will be having a scan on Monday to see how my follicles are growing and hopefully then booked in for insemination later in the week. I do have a couple of questions though if anyone can help.
I seem to have 4 follicles all growing on one side, nothing on the other, does this de-crease my chances (as the sperm may swim in the wrong direction!)??
I don't think I've enough Puregon left to last the weekend, can I get it on repeat prescription through my local chemist?
Should I reduce the amount of Puergon to make it stretch the weekend until my scan monday?
Are there any statistics of people miscarrying on one pregnancy and success on the second, or is it hit and miss?
Why don't I feel as positive about my treatment this time as I did the last?

Thanks in advance, good to be outta the closet.

Anyway, I'll let you read something less naff instead.

Frosty


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

*Hello Frosty *

*Welcome to FF! *

*I'm Vicki one of the chat moderators on here 
*

*You've found a wonderful site for advice, support, friendship and fun that will help you through the rollercoaster of treatment. I'm so sorry to hear about your miscarriage. As for your Puregon question I'm not too sure. But post on PEER SUPPORT and I'm sure someone will help answer your question.*

*Here are a couple of links which will be of help/interest to you*

*WALES LOCATIONS BOARD-Find your clinic/area here*

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=260.0

*IUI BOARDS
*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=7.0

*PEER SUPPORT
*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=186.0

*GIRL/BOY TALK (fun area)*

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=1.0

*Also we have a great chatroom on FF. Friday nights are NEWBIE NIGHTS where Either Dizzi Squirrel, Miss TC, Kamac80 or I will be there to help you navigate the boards and the chatroom. The chatroom may seem daunting at first but before you know it you'll be a real pro and you'll make new friends too!  If you can't make newbie night chat you can send either of us a personal message and we can meet you in there at a pre-arranged convenient time to guide you through*

*Sending you love, luck and positivity *


*Vicki x*


----------



## Frosty-box (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks Vicki for your positive thoughts   I will try Peer Support and I'm really worried now   I also tried the chat room as I saw a friday night chat happening but I keep getting an error message saying my username/password is incorrect!   Don't know why, I'm using it now on here  

This place seems really friendly and supportive and thats down to the lovely memers  

Thanks again vicki, it looks like I'll hang about for a while longer  

Frosty


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hmmm..I don't understand why you can't get into chat if you've put the correct username and password in.


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Frosty,  

I've sent a message to one of the admin team who may be able to help you with the chat problem.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Frosty  

Im just looking into the problem for you hun - you dont normally need to enter your name and password it should just take you in there direct  

Will be back with an answer as soon as I can.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Frosty-box (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks Vicki, thanks Debs, top class gals    I'll deffo be staying a wee while if everyone rallys around like this  

Thanks again

Frosty


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Frosty - how are you accessing the chatroom - are you going in via the home page or via the button at the top of this page?


----------



## Frosty-box (Jun 8, 2007)

Debs

Via the button at the top of this page  

Should I try the home page  

Thanks for your help

Frosty


----------



## Frosty-box (Jun 8, 2007)

Hiya again ( I feel like a right pain now   ) There isn't a link on the home page for the Chat room  

Anyone know when newbie night is??

Frosty


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Frosty - dont worry too much  

Use the button on here as thats the correct one.

Newbie nights are every Friday but if you would like a little tour and be shown about we can arrange a special one for you at any time  

Will keep working on your issue and hopefully resolve it soon for you.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Frosty-box (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks Debs

I should be OK when I get in   It's just getting in that's frustrated me tonight, I can wait for next week though. I do appreciate your help hun   

Cheers

Frosty


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Frosty - so long as you are logged in to the forum - try this link and let me know how it goes:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=addonchat


----------



## Frosty-box (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Debs

Yep definately a step further, although now I get a red cross in the corner (tell mods, I've deleted all temp files, deleted cache etc) seems like a Java script issue maybe?

I'll try again next week

Thanks hun

Frosty


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi frosty and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Frosty - try and reload Java  

Good luck.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Frosty-box (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Kate

Thanks for the welcome, much appreciated   

Debs, just tried again to no avail   Don't worry hun, the forums will be enough for me  

Thanks peeps

**


----------

